# Help identifying location of very unusual track



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody know where this might be? I've never seen rail so tall, nor have i ever seen rail attached to the sleepers in such a manner. Lots of concrete sleepers by the look. The gravel is black. Europen? You can use the zoom in tool for a closer look.

Cute little passenger train. Not electric.

Ukraine?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers...

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-ph...-train.php


http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-ph...st=ce12ff5


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Judging by the name of the uploader, it's Russian or from that part of the world. 
There may be a military instalation that uses those rails, that could acount for the rail heft. 

See ya down the line 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Could also be China, but the train seems far too short for that, they really load them up there. Ukraine or Russia would be my second guess, the train colors made me think Russia.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The first photo looks photoshopped to me....especially the greenery on the embankment.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pete, 
Whilst not conclusive, a search of the photographers name comes up with: 
Valery Ivashchenko 
Located: Komsomolsk, Ukraine 
and in this persons portfolio is the 'Morning Train' photo, so..... 
I think that it is probably in the Ukraine. 
But, photographers have been known to travel around the world.... 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It does look to be from Ukraine, I found some images from there and the tracks look the same.
http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-f...age9102449










Another in the slideshow at top
http://www.uz.gov.ua/en/

Interesting 2 mile natural tunnel in Ukraine although unrelated to the tracks in question
http://inthralld.com/2012/07/secret...n-ukraine/

Andrew


----------

